# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كن... حكيماً

## النسر2

*

 يقولون الحكمة هي :-  وضع الشيء في موضعه . فلنضع خططنا  واحِلامنا،   وآمالنا ....وأهدافنا .... وتمنياتنا ... ومآلاتنا ... وأشواقنا .. وقدرتنا  .... ومقدراتنا... وتحدياتنا... في موضعها.

*

----------

